# c13 c14 cord adapter?



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello all, I'm having a little trouble with a new ballast I just got for my MH lamp. I wasn't thorough enough when checking that it would be compatible with my current lamp. The lamp apparently uses c13 and c14 connector cables to connect to the ballast. The new ballast however uses something I'm unfamiliar with.







Can you identify what this is? Also, is it possible/easy to get some sort of adapter for this so I don't have to rewire anything?

Thanks for reading,
Bryan


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh, and here's what I believe to be c13 and c14 cord

http://www.cablemaster.com/emerchant/images/M8860-SE-018IN.jpg


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

the picture is not c13/14. looks to be something proprietary or non-US. i would cut and resolder.

http://www.apcmedia.com/salestools/SADE-5TNRML_R0_EN.pdf


----------

